# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi > آموزش: سورس برنامه ی مشاوره املاک با دلفی 2009

## nilidelphi

با سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان و علاقمندان.
یه مدت پیش یکی از دوستان سال پایینی دانشگاهمون ازم خواست که براش یه پروژه مشاوره املاک بنویسم خوب منم نوشتم.
حالا هم برای استفاده ی همه دوستان انجمن برنامه نویس میخوام بزارم شاید مفید واقع بشه.

قبل از همه چیز میخوام یه اطلاعاتی در مورد برنامه بدم :
1-این برنامه توسط زبان برنامه سازی دلفی 2009 نوشته شده.
2-پایگاه داده ی این نرم افزار SQL server 2005.
3-این برنامه در محیط ویندوز 7 کامپایل شده. چون من می خواستم دوستان یه تجربه ای در نوشتن برنامه در ویندوز 7 هم داشته باشند بهمین خاطر تحت ویندوز 7 ساختم و دارای زیبایی های خاص ویندوز 7 هم است و همینطور از امکانات جدید دلفی 2009 هم استفاده کردم.به دوستان سفارش می کنم که برنامه را در محیط ویندوز 7 یا ویستا اجرا کنند.

در ضمن برای اتصال به پیاگاه داده از ADO استفاده شده.

امیدوارم نظرات و پیشنهادات تون ازو دریغ نکنید.
راستی چون ویندوز 7 از یونیکد پشتیبانی می کند برنامه ی من قادر به جستجوی کلمات و کاراکتر های فارسی نیست البته مشکلی در برنامه نویسی ندارد فقط مشکل در یونیکد بودن. اگه کسی میدونه چکار میشه کرد ممنون میشم اگه بگه.

موفق و سربلند باشید.

فایل را از لینک زیر دانلود کنید :
http://upload.sirjannegar.ir/uploads/moshaver77212.rar

----------


## benyaminrahimi

فکر کنم موضوع مربوط به kbdfa.dll هست 
اگه ورژن پایین رو جایگزین کنید حل میشه

مشکل حرف ی

----------


## nilidelphi

نه مشکل به سیستم عامل ربط داره.
شما SQL server2005 روی ویندوز 7 نصب کنید و یک دیتابیس جدید بسازید و در آن یک جدول با چندتا فیلد بسازید و چند تا رکورد با حروف انگلیسی بدید و چندتا رکورد هم فارسی ثبت کنید
وقتی یک جستجو(با خود اس کیو ال) که دارای دستور  Where است می زنید و اجرا می کنید می بینید که هر وقت جلوی دستور  where کاراکتر لاتین می نویسد نتایج جستجو معلوم می شود ولی وقتی از کاراکتر فارسی استفاده می کنید هیچ کدام از رکورد هارو نمیاره.
حالا اگه همون دیتابیس رو رو XP امتحان کنید می بینید که همه چی درسته.
پس نتیجه می گیریم که ربطی به دلفی نداره و به مدیریت سیستم عامل در مورد رشته ها ربط داره.
حالا نمیدونم چطور میشه این مشکل رو رفع کرد.

----------


## s_savabi

مرسی دوست عزیر از سورس برنامه...
اون فولدر ModelSupport_Project1 رو باید چکارش کنیم؟

----------


## nilidelphi

salam
sharmande ke fingilish neshtam
zabane farsi roo windowsam nasb nabud.
ebteda az hosne nazaretoon mamnun

amma dar morede in pooshe begam ke in poosharoo delphi 2009 khodesh misaze va nabayad be an dast zad
etelaate khassi dar morede proje dare
aya moshkeletoon hall shod?

----------


## nilidelphi

با سلام و یک گله.....!

بابا با معرفتا این همه آدم این سورس رو دانلود کردن ولی تشکر و پیشنهادی نکردن؟

کسایی که لطف می کنند و فایلی برای دانلود می زارن تنها هزینه ای که باید دانلود کننده پرداخت کنه تا اون فایل حلال باشه یه تشکر خشک خالیه...!!

پس برای اینکه امیدی باشه برای دوستان تا بازهم سورس برای دانلود بزارن و هم اینکه فایل دانلود شده حلال باشه حداقل یه تشکر یا پیشنهاد یا انتقادی بکنید..

واقعا بی معرفتیه که کسی فایل رو دانلود کنه و هیچی نگه؟

در پناه حق باشید.

 :تشویق:

----------


## hamid1361k

ما که رفتیم دانلود کنیم میگه Not Found !!!

----------


## nilidelphi

دوست گرامي اون سايتي كه برنامه رو توش آپلود كردم زمان دانلودش تمام شده.

بعد عيد حتما واسه دوستان آپلود مي كنم و لينكش ميزارم واسه دانلود.

شرمنده كه اين چند روزه نمي تونم چون به انترنت پرسرعت دسترسي ندارم.

در ضمن عيد نوروز رو به همگي دوستان تبريك عرض ميكنم . 
اميدوارم سالي پر از موفقيت داشته باشيد.

----------


## nilidelphi

سلام بر همه دوستان گرامی.

همانطور که قول داده بودم برنامه را برای دانلود بزارم ، میزارم.

خوشحال میشم که دوستان از نظراتشان مارو بی بهره نکنند.

اینم لیک جدید واسه دانلود: 

http://www.upload4files.tk/download....7bf0f862fdb58b

موفق و سربلند باشید. :خجالت:

----------


## omidrayaneh.68

سلام من هم یه برنامه مشاوراملاک برای C#‎ نوشتم اما طوری طراحی کردم که توی تمام کامپیوتر ها کار میده و دیتابیس آن هم نیاز به اتچ ندارد اما طرحتون را دیدم خیلی خوب بود ان شاء الله بتونیم با هم همکاری داشته باشیم.

----------


## sobhangh

ببخشید دوست عزیز این سایت فیلتر شده و نمیشه ازش دانلود کرد. اگه میشه دوباره پلود کنید و البته می تونید بهم ایمیل کنید واقعا بهش نیاز دارم
sobhanghaied@yahoo.com

----------


## MSN_Issue

اگه لطف کنید و توی سایت آپلود کنید خیلی ممنون میشم .

----------


## mofrad

این که لینک هاش جیز شده! :گیج:

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

> سلام بر همه دوستان گرامی.
> 
> همانطور که قول داده بودم برنامه را برای دانلود بزارم ، میزارم.
> 
> خوشحال میشم که دوستان از نظراتشان مارو بی بهره نکنند.
> 
> اینم لیک جدید واسه دانلود: 
> 
> http://www.upload4files.tk/download....7bf0f862fdb58b
> ...


آدرس فیلتر شده لطفا اصلاح نمایید

با تشکر

----------


## aliowaysee

دوست عزبز برای دانلود مشگل وجود دارد اگر امکان دارد لینک جدیدی را معرفی بکن با تشکر فراوان .

----------


## Masoudse7en

انگاری دیر رسیدیم همه دانلود کردن به جزء ما نمیشه دانلود کرد
واقا بهش نیاز دارم اگه میشه واسم ایمیل کن
Masoudse7en@gmail.com

----------


## gbg

بیا از قافله عقب نمون با ف*شکن گرفتم اینجا آپلود کردم

http://rapidshare.com/files/416784205/Moshavere.rar

----------


## nilidelphi

با سلام خدمت همه ی کسانی که زحمت کشیدن و نتونستند فایل رو دانلود کنند.

شرمنده ی همه ی شما هستم مدتی بود که سرم شلوغ بود و اصلا نمی تونستم به سایت سر بزنم امروز پست های همه شما عزیزان رو دیدم .

 به روی چشم ، دوباره واسه علاقمندان آپلود می کنم امیدوارم که مورد استفاده ی تمام عزیزان قرار بگیره.
در ضمن از حسن نظراتتون هم بسیار متشکرم.

اینم لینک : :چشمک: 

http://www.irfreeup.com/images/jxu3hvpz5wl9ode8qou1.rar



<a href="http://www.irfreeup.com/"><img src="http://www.irfreeup.com/images/jxu3hvpz5wl9ode8qou1.rar" border="0" alt="آپلود سنتر ايرانيان - IRFREEUP" /></a>

----------


## 0armin0

سلام. ممنون از زحمتتون ولی بهتر نیست تو سایت برنامه نویس آپلود کنید که همیشه باشه؟ الآن از همه جا حذف شده.اگه کسی دار لطفا آپلود کنه . ممنون

----------


## SianiD

آقایون خیلیییییییییییییییییییییی  یی مرسیییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییی
خیلی به دردم خورد دمتون گرم  :قلب:  :بوس:

----------


## gbg

> سلام. ممنون از زحمتتون ولی بهتر نیست تو سایت برنامه نویس آپلود کنید که همیشه باشه؟ الآن از همه جا حذف شده.اگه کسی دار لطفا آپلود کنه . ممنون


من تو پست 17 گذاشتم و هنوز هم کار میکنه و چون اکانت راپید هم دارم بعید میدونم پاک شده باشه!

----------


## khokhan

سلام به همگی 
چی می شد یکی از دوستان بایه سورس خوب برای فاکتور فروش دل ما رو هم شاد کرداهی  :خجالت:

----------


## nilidelphi

دوست گرامی منظورتون از یک برنامه ی فاکتر فروش چیه؟

انواع فاکتوره فروش بر حسب کاره مورد نظر وجود داره؟

اگه سایت رو جستجو کنید برنامه ی حسابداری زیادی وجود داره

----------


## ehsan.moolaei

سلام دوست عزیز
این مسیریم که واسه دانلودش گذاشتی فیلی توش نیست اگه میشه دوباره آپ کن

----------


## ehsan.moolaei

مرسی از دوست عزیز دانلودش کردم
با تشکر

----------


## saber187518

با سلام
دوستان گرامی ما که هر چی لینک توی این تاپیک بود از rapidshrae و ... همه رو تست کردیم همشون یا فایل حذف شده بود و یا اجازه دانلود داده نمیشد.
من بیشتر فایل هام رو توی persiangig آپلود میکنم و واقعا هم عالیه نه حذف میشه و نه مشکلی براش ایجاد میشه.
چند سال هم هست که این کار رو انجام میدم.
یا علی...

----------


## farabad

هیچکدوم از سایت ها مجوز دانلود رو نمی داد

----------


## m.amiri

سلام
اين لينك جديد هم كه ميگه فايل حذف شده
لطفا اگه ميشه بفرستين به اين آدرس
m.amiri7@gmail.com

----------


## ژیار رحیمی

سلام 
لطف کنین برای منم بفرستین
samad@post.com

----------


## sobaisobai

سلام
لینک خرابه

----------


## mohsen@

سلام متاسفانه غير قابل دانلود ميباشد90/09/23

----------


## mg2567

ممنون از شما

----------


## opluse

دانلود امکان پذیر نبود اگه امکان داره برای من امیل کنید . hormoz.boy@gmail.com

----------


## nilidelphi

سلام به همگی 
به زودی دوباره واسه دانلود لینک قرار خواهم داد.

----------


## sogand.m2975

سلام من شدیدا به یه سورس برنامه مشاور املاک نیاز دارم لینک شما رو چک کردم ولی ارور میده اگه ممکنه یه لینک دانلود دیگه بزارید. ممنون از زحمات دوستان :لبخند:

----------


## DarkACE

میشه لطفاً همینجا آپلودش کنی؟

خسته نشدی از آپلود!

مرسی

----------


## RAFEAZADEH

سلام به دوستان
منم بهش نیاز دارم ولی لینک های دانلود جواب نمیدن

----------


## MIDOSE

> با سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان و علاقمندان.
> یه مدت پیش یکی از دوستان سال پایینی دانشگاهمون ازم خواست که براش یه پروژه مشاوره املاک بنویسم خوب منم نوشتم.
> حالا هم برای استفاده ی همه دوستان انجمن برنامه نویس میخوام بزارم شاید مفید واقع بشه.
> 
> قبل از همه چیز میخوام یه اطلاعاتی در مورد برنامه بدم :
> 1-این برنامه توسط زبان برنامه سازی دلفی 2009 نوشته شده.
> 2-پایگاه داده ی این نرم افزار SQL server 2005.
> 3-این برنامه در محیط ویندوز 7 کامپایل شده. چون من می خواستم دوستان یه تجربه ای در نوشتن برنامه در ویندوز 7 هم داشته باشند بهمین خاطر تحت ویندوز 7 ساختم و دارای زیبایی های خاص ویندوز 7 هم است و همینطور از امکانات جدید دلفی 2009 هم استفاده کردم.به دوستان سفارش می کنم که برنامه را در محیط ویندوز 7 یا ویستا اجرا کنند.
> 
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز لطفا لینک دانلود فایل را عوض کن بهتره از بارگذاری خود سایت استفاده کنی.

----------


## Malakootee

تمامی لینکهای این 4صفحه خراب و اکسپایر شده اند.

----------


## maryam_rita

سلام بچه ها من تازه عضو شدم من اين سورسو ميخوام خواهش ميكنم 
تاريخ تحويل پروژه دو روز ديگه است به مشكل خوردم تو رو خدا كمكم كنيد 
maryam_rita@yahoo.com اينم ايميلمه فقط يه لينك ميخوام

----------


## me.enik

الآن از تاریخ اولین پست, 3 سال هستش که داری آپلود میکنی و برنامه هم به دست خیلیا نرسیده !! :دی
توی یه سایت معتبر مثل persiangig آپلود کنی, خیلی خوب میشه, چون من که تا حالا ندیدم ازش فایلی حذف بشه.
این سایتایی که میان و از راه نرسیده, با حجم کلا یک گیگابایت, به کل مردم جهان میخوان هاست آپلود بدند, همین مشکلات رو هم داره!!

ولی به هر حال, از برنامه ای که گذاشتی, خیلی ممنون, خیلی زیاد به دردم خورد.( خودم هنوز دانلودش نکردم!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  ).

----------


## samadblaj

*لطفا اگه یکی این سورس رو داره قرارش بده !*

----------

